# Mycobacterium? Added pictures



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Where does it come from? What does it look like? Treatments? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is ubiquitous in the enviroment and the items we use to build the enclosures. 

It can take different forms and does not have to cause apparent symptoms for months to years while remaining infective. 

It is considered incurable and the treatment is to depopulate and sterilize the enclosure. 

See this thread for more information http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... cobacteria

Ed


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, just the info I was looking for.


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been informed that my frog has mycobacterium. So I am always looking for pictures. Well here is my sick frog.
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u97/ ... dda195.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u97/ ... 94copy.jpg


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Aquariumart - 

How was the mycobacterium identified?


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I live in a small town, no frog vets. Dr. Frye has been assisting me. I finally got the decent pictures and now told mycobacterium. The frog will die, I should euthanize, so I'm told. I am/ have treating with Batryl and silversulfa cream. I will try any thing to save her if you have any ideas? Thanks Debbie



AN ADDITION: I did find a local vet with no amphibian experience to test the frog. To her knowlege she agreed with Dr. Frye on the mycobacterium. She could tell me nothing else. And all she did was take a sample and look at it threw a microscope. She did not have any of the liquid meds and no idea how much to treat with. Please DO NOT think poorly of Dr. Frye as he is a very informed caring vet. I wish that he lived near me.

He has asked me to post his last email and I will:

Debbie,
That is an excellent photo. The problem is that the lesion doesn't seem to be getting any better and is looking more like a mycobacterial infection now. I would highly recommend finding a local vet that can aspirate the lesion and check for mycobacterium. It is UNTREATABLE in darts and ZOONOTIC (which means it can effect people.) If this turns out to be mycobacterium, I would have the frog euthanized and scrap the enclosure. Sorry. I wish I had better news, but I don't want you or your family getting sick from a frog.

Sincerely,
David M. Frye, DVM


----------

